# My Wireless network is very slow

## REmaxer

When i use a wired network i haven't problem.....

500Kb/s

But when i connect to a wireless network , my connection is very slow....On Ubuntù my connection is very fast but on gentoo i can't reach 10Kb/s...

Help me?

----------

## maxime1986

You can check the kernel module in used by your card with :

```
# lspci -k
```

If both gentoo and ubuntu use the same kernel module you can try to increase the wifi bit rate of your interface :

```
# iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
```

Not so far ago there were some card that was unable to set a correct bit rate and so always set it to 1Mb/s (the lowest). By forcing the bit rate to 54M you will speed up your connection but also make it less "strong" (it will easily crash).

PS : sorry for my bad englishLast edited by maxime1986 on Fri Sep 09, 2011 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Is it a DNS resolution issue?

Are there errors being reported in dmesg?

Are ping times to your wireless router consistent?

I'm not sure forcing to certain speeds will help, even 802.11b is faster than 10KB/sec...

----------

## REmaxer

MY lspci -k:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100 (rev 09)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8445

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c4a (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_acpi, ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_acpi, ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de1 (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Device 1acc:30a5

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bea (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Device 1acc:30a5

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

03:00.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. PATA IDE Host Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 838f

        Kernel driver in use: pata_via

        Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_acpi, pata_via

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8432

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

06:00.0 PCI bridge: Device 1b21:1080 (rev 01)

```

----------

## REmaxer

My ifconfig:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr bc:ae:c5:7c:4b:4c  

          inet addr:192.168.1.19  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::beae:c5ff:fe7c:4b4c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3388 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3210 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3465827 (3.3 MiB)  TX bytes:569511 (556.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:45 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1812 (1.7 KiB)  TX bytes:1812 (1.7 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:a1:b0:23:59:b6  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

and my iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## REmaxer

MY dmesg:

```

[  731.937149] wlan0: authenticate with e0:91:f5:61:8e:e2 (try 1)

[  731.938653] wlan0: authenticated

[  733.041444] wlan0: associate with e0:91:f5:61:8e:e2 (try 1)

[  733.044943] wlan0: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:61:8e:e2 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[  733.044946] wlan0: associated

[  733.065951] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  733.131843] padlock_aes: VIA PadLock not detected.

[  736.456305] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  743.307914] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## REmaxer

UP

----------

## REmaxer

OH God.....

Help me?

```

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=788 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=909 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.857 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.854 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=3.47 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=6 ttl=64 time=202 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=7 ttl=64 time=3.53 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=8 ttl=64 time=0.835 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=9 ttl=64 time=3.72 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=10 ttl=64 time=202 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=11 ttl=64 time=2.42 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=12 ttl=64 time=0.831 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=13 ttl=64 time=3.97 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=14 ttl=64 time=222 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=15 ttl=64 time=3.42 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=16 ttl=64 time=0.833 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=17 ttl=64 time=1098 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=18 ttl=64 time=99.4 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=19 ttl=64 time=4.19 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=20 ttl=64 time=4.45 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=21 ttl=64 time=114 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=22 ttl=64 time=1415 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=23 ttl=64 time=415 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=24 ttl=64 time=634 ms

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

25 packets transmitted, 24 received, 4% packet loss, time 24022ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.831/255.733/1415.327/398.966 ms, pipe 2

```

----------

## eccerr0r

 *REmaxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
> 
> ...

 

This is bad.  Sure there aren't any messages in dmesg indicating trouble?

So you have a USB wlan card? (I don't see it anywhere, maybe I'm going blind...)  However it does look like it's set up properly, only thing left to try is different WLAN interface firmware.

----------

## REmaxer

lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc. 

```

dmesg:

```

[    0.427533] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.427589] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009ec00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.427590] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000df533000 - 00000000dfffffff 

[    0.427593] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000df5d2000 - 00000000dfffffff 

[    0.427595] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000df800000 - 00000000dfffffff 

[    0.427597] reserve RAM buffer: 000000011f800000 - 000000011fffffff 

[    0.427698] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.427966] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

[    0.428017] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #3

[    0.428024] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

[    0.428095] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #2

[    0.429631] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.434671] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.434830] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.434832] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.434833] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.434834] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.434836] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.434837] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.434838] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xe4000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.434840] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00000000 window]

[    0.434877] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.434914] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff]

[    0.434915] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.434916] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

[    0.434917] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

[    0.434918] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff]

[    0.434951] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.435029] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.435107] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.435185] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.435263] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff] has been reserved

[    0.435342] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.435383] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.435384] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.435386] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x029f]

[    0.435387] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.435418] system 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.435495] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.435712] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

[    0.435717] pnp 00:03: [irq 5]

[    0.435718] pnp 00:03: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.435820] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.435828] pnp 00:04: [dma 4]

[    0.435829] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.435830] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0081-0x0083]

[    0.435831] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0087]

[    0.435832] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0089-0x008b]

[    0.435833] pnp 00:04: [io  0x008f]

[    0.435834] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.435856] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.435862] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070-0x0071]

[    0.435865] pnp 00:05: [irq 8]

[    0.435887] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.435892] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0061]

[    0.435914] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.435924] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.435925] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.435926] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    0.435927] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0063]

[    0.435928] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0065]

[    0.435929] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0067-0x006f]

[    0.435930] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

[    0.435931] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0080]

[    0.435933] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

[    0.435934] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0088]

[    0.435935] pnp 00:07: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

[    0.435936] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

[    0.435937] pnp 00:07: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.435938] pnp 00:07: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.435939] pnp 00:07: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.435977] system 00:07: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.436055] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.436060] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

[    0.436063] pnp 00:08: [irq 13]

[    0.436085] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.436244] pnp 00:09: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

[    0.436247] pnp 00:09: [irq 4]

[    0.436248] pnp 00:09: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.436288] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.436401] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

[    0.436402] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

[    0.436403] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.436405] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

[    0.436406] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.436407] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.436408] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed08fff]

[    0.436409] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.436445] system 00:0a: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

[    0.436521] system 00:0a: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.436598] system 00:0a: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.436675] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.436753] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff] could not be reserved

[    0.436841] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed08fff] has been reserved

[    0.436919] system 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.436997] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.437021] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

[    0.437055] system 00:0b: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    0.437132] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.437222] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    0.437253] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.437350] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.437423] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.442078] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.442154] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.442232] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfb0fffff]

[    0.442310] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.442405] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.442479] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.442558] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.442636] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.442716] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.442793] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.442878] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfb100000-0xfb1fffff]

[    0.442958] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.443038] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.443113] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.443192] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.443270] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.443350] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.443426] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.443506] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.443584] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.443681] pci 0000:06:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

[    0.443756] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.443843] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.443922] pci 0000:06:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.444007] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 06-07]

[    0.444082] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.444160] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.444238] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.444323] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.444402] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444407] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.444486] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444491] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.444571] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444575] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.444655] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444660] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.444740] pci 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444745] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.444830] pci 0000:00:1c.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444835] pci 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.444917] pci 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.444920] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.444922] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.444923] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.444924] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff]

[    0.444926] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xe4000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.444927] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.444928] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfa000000-0xfb0fffff]

[    0.444930] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe8000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.444931] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.444932] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfb100000-0xfb1fffff]

[    0.444934] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.444935] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.444936] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.444938] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.444939] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.444940] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 7 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff]

[    0.444941] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 8 [mem 0xe4000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.444943] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 8 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.444944] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 9 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.444945] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.444947] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 11 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000dffff]

[    0.444948] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 12 [mem 0xe4000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.444981] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.445101] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.445310] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.445850] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.446029] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.446106] TCP reno registered

[    0.446178] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.446264] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.446533] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.692676] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.692699] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.692743] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.756304] Freeing initrd memory: 3760k freed

[    0.756689] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.756767] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff8800db533000 - ffff8800df533000

[    0.756861] software IO TLB at phys 0xdb533000 - 0xdf533000

[    0.757547] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.757637] type=2000 audit(1315663349.599:1): initialized

[    0.757967] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.758069] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.758331] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.758451] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.759418] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.759711] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

[    0.759788] msgmni has been set to 7882

[    0.760000] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.760093] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.760165] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.760303] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.760320] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.760377] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.760412] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.760476] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.760511] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.760573] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.760617] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.760681] pcieport 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.760716] pcieport 0000:00:1c.6: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.760861] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.781483] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.802375] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.802588] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.802864] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.802956] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.803032] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.803138] drm/i810 does not support SMP

[    0.804245] brd: module loaded

[    0.804794] loop: module loaded

[    0.804929] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    0.805001] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    0.805220] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.807739] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.807815] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.807975] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.808110] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.808184] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.808349] TCP cubic registered

[    0.808421] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.808562] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.808974] Freeing unused kernel memory: 468k freed

[    0.883490] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.189478] pata_via 0000:03:00.0: version 0.3.4

[    1.189490] pata_via 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.189518] pata_via 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.189812] scsi0 : pata_via

[    1.189909] scsi1 : pata_via

[    1.190057] ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd040 ctl 0xd030 bmdma 0xd000 irq 16

[    1.190059] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd020 ctl 0xd010 bmdma 0xd008 irq 16

[    1.755113] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    1.755126] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.755130] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    1.756973] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3110.469 MHz.

[    1.756977] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.905910] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: SCR access via SIDPR is available but doesn't work

[    1.905920] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.906223] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    1.906289] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    1.907134] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf0d0 ctl 0xf0c0 bmdma 0xf090 irq 20

[    1.907136] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf0b0 ctl 0xf0a0 bmdma 0xf098 irq 20

[    1.907148] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.907151] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    2.057797] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: SCR access via SIDPR is available but doesn't work

[    2.057807] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.058167] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    2.058294] scsi5 : ata_piix

[    2.058983] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf070 ctl 0xf060 bmdma 0xf030 irq 20

[    2.058985] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf050 ctl 0xf040 bmdma 0xf038 irq 20

[    2.079514] ata4.01: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    2.082141] ata3.01: ATA-8: ST31000524AS, JC45, max UDMA/133

[    2.082144] ata3.01: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.084900] ata4.01: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.088108] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.088195] scsi 2:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000524AS     JC45 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.088312] sd 2:0:1:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.088352] sd 2:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.088354] sd 2:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.088362] sd 2:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.089007] scsi 3:0:1:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.091597] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.091600] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.091710] sr 3:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.136868]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3

[    2.137193] sd 2:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.289631] sd 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.289666] sr 3:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.402120] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    2.422875] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.552735] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.18

[    2.552736] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.588243] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.18

[    2.617845] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.18

[    2.643416] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.18

[    2.659659] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    2.676067] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    2.692552] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    2.715456] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    2.789106] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-7[28000]-ms

[    2.827585] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    2.828606] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    2.869361] megasas: 00.00.05.34-rc1 Thu. Feb. 24 17:00:00 PDT 2011

[    2.890484] QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.07.00

[    2.911967] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.22

[    2.911969] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    2.967517] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    2.987012] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.987035] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    2.987072] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.987074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.987078] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.987097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    2.990977] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.990988] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfb206000

[    3.000184] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.000311] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.000314] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.000338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.000346] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.000349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.000351] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.000368] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    3.004243] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.004246] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfb205000

[    3.013156] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.013281] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.013283] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.035810] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    3.035844] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.035845] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    3.054649] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.090116] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.110344] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.110346] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.129525] sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

[    3.301985] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    3.404955] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    3.405001] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.20.0-ioctl (2011-02-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.416427] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.416514] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.518841] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    3.595332] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    3.617812] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.633290] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.633409] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    3.666733] raid6: int64x1   3324 MB/s

[    3.683738] raid6: int64x2   3265 MB/s

[    3.700723] raid6: int64x4   2996 MB/s

[    3.717719] raid6: int64x8   2324 MB/s

[    3.734696] raid6: sse2x1    8433 MB/s

[    3.751679] raid6: sse2x2   10316 MB/s

[    3.768668] raid6: sse2x4   11855 MB/s

[    3.768669] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (11855 MB/s)

[    3.777455] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    3.781588] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

[    3.785656]    generic_sse: 13884.000 MB/sec

[    3.785658] xor: using function: generic_sse (13884.000 MB/sec)

[    3.802978] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    3.802980] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    3.802981] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    3.828427] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    3.871196] Btrfs loaded

[    3.914510] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    3.914511] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    3.914513] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    3.942682] usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[    3.948382] fuse init (API version 7.16)

[    3.973898] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    3.973900] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    4.033579] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    4.098079] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    4.101584] usb 2-1.2: new full speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[    4.168126] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[    4.178154] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.178232] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    4.260484] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[    4.507325] usb 2-1.4: new full speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

[    4.596793] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/input/input0

[    4.596867] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52E.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input0

[    4.599125] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.1/input/input1

[    4.599293] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52E.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input1

[    5.524551] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    5.937139] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    5.938225] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::radio

[    5.938255] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::assoc

[    5.938283] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::quality

[    5.938561] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

[    6.069475] rt5370sta: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

[    6.069554] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    6.069957] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb (err 0)

[    6.070088] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb (err 0)

[    6.070250] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_coherent (err 0)

[    6.070436] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_register_driver (err 0)

[    6.070626] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev (err 0)

[    6.070748] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev (err 0)

[    6.070886] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb (err 0)

[    6.071083] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_free_coherent (err 0)

[    6.071286] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg (err 0)

[    6.071502] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_deregister (err 0)

[    6.071764] rt5370sta: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb (err 0)

[    6.703512] udevd[14939]: starting version 171

[    7.110875] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    7.110898] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    7.110931] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    7.110941] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    7.205953] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[    7.309311] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    7.456364] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    7.456378] r8169 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    7.456435] r8169 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.456440] r8169 0000:05:00.0: (unregistered net_device): unknown MAC, using family default

[    7.456495] r8169 0000:05:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.456567] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc90004c10000, bc:ae:c5:7c:4b:4c, XID 0c200000 IRQ 45

[    7.528582] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    8.109358] Linux media interface: v0.10

[    8.273032] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    8.286425] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    8.286500] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.286518] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.349148] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x8711

[    8.349169] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    8.366249] gspca: v2.12.0 registered

[    8.412724] hda_codec: ALC887-VD: BIOS auto-probing.

[    8.417046] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    8.417048] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[    8.417079] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.435042] gspca: probing 0ac8:301b

[    8.556977] zc3xx: probe sensor -> 000a

[    8.556980] zc3xx: Find Sensor PB0330. Chip revision 0

[    8.557281] input: zc3xx as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/input/input5

[    8.557334] gspca: video0 created

[    8.557352] usbcore: registered new interface driver zc3xx

[    9.065565] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    9.065571] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.065574] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    9.065657] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  280.13  Wed Jul 27 16:53:56 PDT 2011

[    9.822329] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[   11.800042] Adding 5119996k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:5119996k 

[   12.105929] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   13.948085] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[   13.948091] WARNING: at kernel/printk.c:293 do_syslog+0x83/0x40a()

[   13.948106] Hardware name: System Product Name

[   13.948108] Attempt to access syslog with CAP_SYS_ADMIN but no CAP_SYSLOG (deprecated).

[   13.948109] Modules linked in: ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_hdmi gspca_zc3xx snd_hda_codec_realtek gspca_main usblp snd_hda_intel videodev snd_hda_codec media v4l2_compat_ioctl32 snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_timer snd i2c_i801 snd_page_alloc r8169 video thermal_sys wmi mii pcspkr button arc4 ecb rt2800usb rt2800lib crc_ccitt rt2x00usb rt2x00lib mac80211 cfg80211 rfkill joydev iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi tg3 libphy e1000 fuse nfs lockd sunrpc btrfs libcrc32c lzo_compress zlib_deflate raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan hid_pl hid_monterey hid_microsoft hid_logitech ff_memless hid_ezkey hid_cypress hid_chicony hid_cherry hid_belkin hid_apple hid_a4tech sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd ssb mmc_core uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 hpsa cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

[   13.948184] Pid: 15726, comm: syslog-ng Tainted: P            2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1

[   13.948185] Call Trace:

[   13.948189]  [<ffffffff8102e588>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x78/0x8c

[   13.948192]  [<ffffffff8102e63b>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x45/0x4a

[   13.948193]  [<ffffffff8102f778>] ? do_syslog+0x83/0x40a

[   13.948197]  [<ffffffff810b155b>] ? d_instantiate+0x39/0x46

[   13.948199]  [<ffffffff810b194e>] ? d_rehash+0x15/0x1a

[   13.948201]  [<ffffffff810e854b>] ? proc_lookup_de+0x93/0xab

[   13.948204]  [<ffffffff810ebe4c>] ? kclist_add_private+0x104/0x104

[   13.948206]  [<ffffffff810e3a4a>] ? proc_reg_open+0x83/0x117

[   13.948207]  [<ffffffff810e39c7>] ? proc_fill_super+0xa1/0xa1

[   13.948210]  [<ffffffff810a07d8>] ? __dentry_open+0x139/0x241

[   13.948212]  [<ffffffff810ac6ea>] ? do_last+0x61d/0x75b

[   13.948214]  [<ffffffff810acc3a>] ? path_openat+0xc6/0x350

[   13.948216]  [<ffffffff81043b17>] ? bit_waitqueue+0x14/0x8f

[   13.948218]  [<ffffffff810acf91>] ? do_filp_open+0x2c/0x72

[   13.948220]  [<ffffffff810b6310>] ? alloc_fd+0x69/0x10a

[   13.948222]  [<ffffffff810a04c6>] ? do_sys_open+0x106/0x18d

[   13.948225]  [<ffffffff8144627b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[   13.948227] ---[ end trace 794046cab930a9dc ]---

[   15.358107] coretemp coretemp.0: TjMax is 99 C.

[   15.358132] coretemp coretemp.1: TjMax is 99 C.

[   15.358156] coretemp coretemp.2: TjMax is 99 C.

[   15.358176] coretemp coretemp.3: TjMax is 99 C.

[   16.968051] HDMI hot plug event: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=1 ELD_Valid=0

[   16.989282] HDMI hot plug event: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=1

[   17.281013] HDMI: detected monitor Philips 224C at connection type HDMI

[   17.281018] HDMI: available speakers: FL/FR

[   17.281022] HDMI: supports coding type LPCM: channels = 2, rates = 44100 48000 88200 192000, bits = 16 20 24

[   20.065268] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

[   22.374027] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   27.236559] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[   27.236566] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[   27.236787] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   28.921392] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[   28.921642] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   29.537435] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   29.598046] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[   29.598050] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[   29.598251] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   29.623029] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[   29.623238] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   31.244945] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[   31.245195] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   41.541472] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  130.420316] chrome_sandbox (16296): /proc/16294/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/16294/oom_score_adj instead.

```

----------

## stratman4300

I've noticed this with my new install as well, with 10% to 13% packet loss. Not good at all. 

Same USB Wifi Hardware as well. 

Did you pull in the firmware by emerging the linux-firmware ebuild? 

Wondering if ndiswrapper is going to be a better solution at this point....     :Sad: 

----------

## REmaxer

If you will resolve it,tell me....

----------

## stratman4300

Think i've got it figured out. 

I removed all support for RALINK devices under Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN in my kernel config. Then enabled support for RALINK 2870/3070 devices in the Device Drivers > Staging Drivers section of my kernel config. 

Upon reboot with the modified kernel, I have MUCH better connectivity with the device. No packet loss at all now.   :Smile: 

Give it a try.

----------

## stratman4300

Yeah....  been using it all evening now with no issues. Seems the driver in staging works a lot better for this device.

Hope this helps!

----------

## dE_logics

Looks like you missed out a few protocols in the kernel config.

----------

